# [HOW-TO] Faire un upgrade d'outils Python (portage nonàjour)

## mornik

Suite à un bug sur Gajim, et après une recherche sur le wiki de Gajim et sur bus.gentoo.org,

j'ai vu que pysqlite dans portage n'était pas à jour.

La version disponible sous portage (~x86) n'est pas compatible avec la dernière version de SQLite (3.3)

Dans le bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=121460 Martin Capitanio, donne une solution :

```

# echo dev-python/setuptools >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

# emerge -a setuptools

# easy_install -DU pysqlite

```

L'option U force l'installation d'une version plus récente, et D supprime celle déjà installée.

setuptools met à jour vos applis Python proprement

----------

